# 346xp Cylinder kit



## tater28 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm looking for a p&c kit for my 346xp. I'm kind of hung up between choosing the 44mm kit and 45mm big bore kit. Just wanted to get opinions and suggestions from those more experienced than myself.


----------



## redunshee (Jan 16, 2013)

tater28 said:


> I'm looking for a p&c kit for my 346xp. I'm kind of hung up between choosing the 44mm kit and 45mm big bore kit. Just wanted to get opinions and suggestions from those more experienced than myself.



Most kits I've seen are 45mm. Nothing wrong with 5 more cc's. Problem is to find a kit that's well made. Don't know if Meteor has a complete kit( I know they sell pistons). If they did that's what I would buy. 
Bob


----------



## tater28 (Jan 16, 2013)

redunshee said:


> Most kits I've seen are 45mm. Nothing wrong with 5 more cc's. Problem is to find a kit that's well made. Don't know if Meteor has a complete kit( I know they sell pistons). If they did that's what I would buy.
> Bob



The 45mm kit I am looking at is from MB Chainsaw on eBay. I'm not sure about the quality of it but it is more in line with my budget for this project.


----------



## redunshee (Jan 16, 2013)

tater28 said:


> The 45mm kit I am looking at is from MB Chainsaw on eBay. I'm not sure about the quality of it but it is more in line with my budget for this project.



How bad is your cylinder? Maybe it can be cleaned up with a little muriatic acid and 220 grit sandpaper. Then you can pick up a meteor piston for about $30 and a set of rings.
That's what I did.
Bob


----------



## tater28 (Jan 16, 2013)

redunshee said:


> How bad is your cylinder? Maybe it can be cleaned up with a little muriatic acid and 220 grit sandpaper. Then you can pick up a meteor piston for about $30 and a set of rings.
> That's what I did.
> Bob



I picked the saw up from a shop in town, it was going to be used for parts. It just happened to be missing the cylinder and piston


----------



## redunshee (Jan 16, 2013)

Saw his Ebay listing. Price is fair. You might ask who makes the kit. I've also heard good things about KAFAR. MIght want to do a search here as I recall his name coming up .


----------



## redunshee (Jan 16, 2013)

tater28 said:


> i picked the saw up from a shop in town, it was going to be used for parts. It just happened to be missing the cylinder and piston



ok.


----------



## redunshee (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm sure Nmurph will pop on. He's the 346XP expert far as I'm concerned. He refurbs and sells alot of them. Has good input.


----------



## tater28 (Jan 16, 2013)

redunshee said:


> Saw his Ebay listing. Price is fair. You might ask who makes the kit. I've also heard good things about KAFAR. MIght want to do a search here as I recall his name coming up .



I have one of the BB kits from KAFAR on my 372. I did a little port work on it. I've ran about 10 or 12 tanks of fuel thru it and it is doing good so far.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 16, 2013)

Personally I'd go with oem parts. An excellent saw deserve top quality parts. There are a couple Husky dealers that hang around this site that offer very good prices.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 16, 2013)

tater28 said:


> I'm looking for a p&c kit for my 346xp. I'm kind of hung up between choosing the 44mm kit and 45mm big bore kit. Just wanted to get opinions and suggestions from those more experienced than myself.



A true 346xp kit should be 44.3mm. The 45mm kits likely really are 353 kits, that despite more cc will put out less power. 
A lot of different kits will fit, and is listed for the 346xp, but they won't produce 346xp power.

Look further into the "44mm" kits, and find out which ones actually are 44.3, and ported like the OEM 346xp top end - or just buy an OEM one!


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 16, 2013)

redunshee said:


> Most kits I've seen are 45mm. Nothing wrong with 5 more cc's. Problem is to find a kit that's well made. Don't know if Meteor has a complete kit( I know they sell pistons). If they did that's what I would buy.
> Bob


The difference between the OEM 44.3mm top end and a 45mm one is 1.6cc (51.7 vs. 50.1), far from "5 more cc"....

A true 44mm kit is likely to be an open port, based on the original 350/351 top end, 49.4cc.


----------



## tater28 (Jan 16, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> The difference between the OEM 44.3mm top end and a 45mm one is 1.6cc (51.7 vs. 50.1), far from "5 more cc"....
> 
> A true 44mm kit is likely to be an open port, based on the original 350/351 top end, 49.4cc.



Thanks for clarifying the correct size for me. That was another problem I was having, trying to figure out what size was actually OEM size. From what I have figured out, correct me if Im wrong, is that the newer 346 saws have the 44.3mm bore while older saws are smaller. The one I have says 45cc so I am guessing that is 41 or 42mm. Will the 44.3mm P&C work on this saw?


----------



## w8ye (Jan 16, 2013)

yes


----------



## Spectraman (Jan 16, 2013)

Get the 44.3 closed port kit from kafar it's very close to OEM.


----------



## MPE (Jan 16, 2013)

Buy OEM.


----------



## Spectraman (Jan 16, 2013)

This is the kit that Kafar on eBay sells really is a nice kit.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 16, 2013)

tater28 said:


> Thanks for clarifying the correct size for me. That was another problem I was having, trying to figure out what size was actually OEM size. From what I have figured out, correct me if Im wrong, is that the newer 346 saws have the 44.3mm bore while older saws are smaller. The one I have says 45cc so I am guessing that is 41 or 42mm. Will the 44.3mm P&C work on this saw?



It will! :msp_smile:

The 45cc one is 42mm.


----------



## watsonr (Jan 16, 2013)

Spectraman said:


> This is the kit that Kafar on eBay sells really is a nice kit.



He a site sponsor here?


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I believe Spike60 posted on another thread, lately, that he could sell an OEM (genuine Husky) P&C (for a 346) for about 150$. That is just going from memory.

If you consider the potential problems (CLIPS, poor castings, 'snagged rings', ETC) that are there with aftermarket kits, and factor in the Reasonable cost of OE (in this example), In my opinion this is a no-brainer. On a 346, Go OE!


----------



## tater28 (Jan 16, 2013)

Spectraman said:


> This is the kit that Kafar on eBay sells really is a nice kit.



The one thing I have against this kit is the cast piston other than that I would give it a shot


----------



## Spectraman (Jan 16, 2013)

watsonr said:


> He a site sponsor here?



I think so not sure its just a kit that I bought to put on my 350:msp_smile:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 16, 2013)

watsonr said:


> He a site sponsor here?



Does meteor make a 346 kit, Randy?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 16, 2013)

Does Meteor make a 50cc kit?


----------



## tater28 (Jan 17, 2013)

I realize that using OEM is always best when replacing parts. But I'm looking at the $$. If I'm not careful I will have more money in thing than its worth. The best looking offer I have found on a aftermarket kit is for a 45mm kit. Is there any power to be lost or gained by using a bigger bore?


----------



## Spectraman (Jan 17, 2013)

45mm closed port will give you the most power.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 17, 2013)

Well it appears Meteor doesn't make a cylinder kit for the 346, that I can find.

Kafar has a 44.3mm kit listed. You could get that and run a nice meteor piston and probably wouldn't have to worry about it for a long time. Of course if you do that the price would be getting close to OEM....

The 45mm are probably 353 kits. Not sure how different the aftermarket kits are either.


----------



## tater28 (Jan 17, 2013)

komatsuvarna said:


> Well it appears Meteor doesn't make a cylinder kit for the 346, that I can find.
> 
> Kafar has a 44.3mm kit listed. You could get that and run a nice meteor piston and probably wouldn't have to worry about it for a long time. Of course if you do that the price would be getting close to OEM....
> 
> The 45mm are probably 353 kits. Not sure how different the aftermarket kits are either.



Yeah that's the other option I was looking at. But I can't help but wander how well a ported 45mm will run lol


----------



## watsonr (Jan 17, 2013)

Sorry, a little late to respond. No kit from Meteor for the 346, Chinese kit is the equivalent of the NWP, not a bad kit, add a Meteor piston with Caber rings and your looking at $115 shipped. 

Quality aftermarket kit For Husqvarna 346 350 & 353 chainsaw Open port cylinder
Includes: cylinder, piston, rings, wrist pin, cir clips
44mm bore

The 353 aftermarket kits are closed port, currently I'm out of stock on the Meteor piston to fit it. Those kits also come with these things and run 97.99, add a Meteor piston your around $141 shipped. 

Quality aftermarket big bore kit
For Husqvarna 340 345 346 350 353 chainsaw
Closed port cylinder with double ring piston
Includes: cylinder, piston, rings, wrist pin, cir clips, bottom bracket (for 340 & 345)
With base & exhaust gasket, decompression valve, pin bearing, spark plug
Everything you need to upgrade you saw to 45mm


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 17, 2013)

Spectraman said:


> 45mm closed port will give you the most power.



Likely not, if it really is a 353 kit.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 17, 2013)

Thats sounds like a good deal Randy. I wouldn't have so much a problem running a Chinese cylinder if it had a nice piston and rings ,like a Meteor. A fella could modify the exhaust port bevel/shape on the cylinder if it needed some help. Hard to make a piston any better .


Heck even the Chinese pistons may be ok. It sure does make a mess out of everything if a piston fails.  Usually involves a lot of work getting the bottom end cleaned back out...just not worth the saving to me to run a cheap piston. I'm sure everyone has their own opinion on this...thats just mine .

Im cornfused after the edit . Is the 115$ kit an open port 44.3mm cylinder kit?
.....and the 141$ kit a closed port 45mm cylinder kit?


----------



## watsonr (Jan 17, 2013)

komatsuvarna said:


> Is the 115$ kit an open port 44.3mm cylinder kit?
> .....and the 141$ kit a closed port 45mm cylinder kit?



346 is 44mm and open port, 353 is closed and 45mm.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 17, 2013)

watsonr said:


> 346 is 44mm and open port, 353 is closed and 45mm.



If so, that 346 kit is not a proper one - simple as that!

A 44mm open port kit should be sold as a (non-EPA) 350 kit. *There is no excuse for calling it a 346xp kit!*


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 17, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> If so, that 346 kit is not a proper one - simple as that!
> 
> A 44mm open port kit should be sold as a (non-EPA) 350 kit. *There is no excuse for calling it a 346xp kit!*



Actually, I would have called the fraud squad, if you sold one to me, saying it was a 346xp kit.

Of course it* fits *on the 346xp, lots of different kits do that - but it doesn't mean they are 346xp kits!


----------



## one.man.band (Jan 17, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Actually, I would have called the fraud squad, if you sold one to me, saying it was a 346xp kit.
> 
> Of course it* fits *on the 346xp, lots of different kits do that - but it doesn't mean they are 346xp kits!




just out of curiosity....... who is the manufacturer of OEM cylinders/pistons for husq?

...on their site....they solicit bids i see

from husq mother site:

Global Purchasing | Husqvarna Purchase

Commodities | Husqvarna Purchase

Cylinders & Pistons | Husqvarna Purchase


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 17, 2013)

one.man.band said:


> just out of curiosity....... who is the OEM manufacturer of pistons for husq?
> 
> ...on their site....they solicit bids i see



Mahle regarding the 346xp, as far as I know. However, they use Gilardoni as well, and at least have used KolbenSmidth - not sure if KS still is around?


----------



## one.man.band (Jan 17, 2013)

thanks ST.


----------



## watsonr (Jan 17, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Actually, I would have called the fraud squad, if you sold one to me, saying it was a 346xp kit.
> 
> Of course it* fits *on the 346xp, lots of different kits do that - but it doesn't mean they are 346xp kits!



The kit fits the 346, 350 and 353 and the 353 kit comes with an adapter to fit 340/345 saws as well. If I actually made the kits, then they would have been closed port like Husqvarna makes them.. you have the option to not buy one or buy from Husky, not twisting any arms here, just giving the details.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 17, 2013)

watsonr said:


> The kit fits the 346, 350 and 353 and the 353 kit comes with an adapter to fit 340/345 saws as well. If I actually made the kits, then they would have been closed port like Husqvarna makes them.. you have the option to not buy one or buy from Husky, not twisting any arms here, just giving the details.



Well, there is a difference between stating a kit *will fit *a specific model, and stating that *it is *a kit for that model. Both of the kits you mentioned earlier obviously will fith both the 346, 353 and 350 (and more), but *none of them should be presented as a 346xp kit!*


----------



## DSS (Jan 17, 2013)

Niko did you run out of bacon or what?


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 17, 2013)

one.man.band said:


> thanks ST.


For some time, Mahle owned a patent for Nikasil, and that earned them a reputation of superior quality - but that patent expiered quite a while ago. All the better cylinder makers are using it now, and some lesser ones as well....

Meteor cylinders likely are Nikasil plated in Italy, after originally being made in the far east.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 17, 2013)

DSS said:


> Niko did you run out of bacon or what?



I have an ample supply of bacon, don't worry about that! :msp_biggrin:

...beef is another story at the moment....


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 17, 2013)

watsonr said:


> 346 is 44mm and open port, 353 is closed and 45mm.



In case you didn't understand what I meant in above posts, that is the post that made me really react - you simply can't sell a 44mm open port kit as a 346xp one!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm a little unclear. Are any of these cylinders actual 50cc 346 cylinders?


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 17, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I'm a little unclear. Are any of these cylinders actual 50cc 346 cylinders?



I believe this one is;



Spectraman said:


> This is the kit that xxxxx on eBay sells really is a nice kit.


----------



## tater28 (Jan 17, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I'm a little unclear. Are any of these cylinders actual 50cc 346 cylinders?



From what I have gathered a 44.3 mm p&c is 50cc and a 42mm p&c is 45cc


----------



## tater28 (Jan 17, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I believe this one is;



Yeah st that kit is advertised as a 44.3 mm kit


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 17, 2013)

tater28 said:


> From what I have gathered a 44.3 mm p&c is 50cc and a 42mm p&c is 45cc



Yes.


----------



## watsonr (Jan 17, 2013)

And the 44mm kit is probably 49cc. Your right Brad, its not a true 50cc kit and its not advertised as one either.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 17, 2013)

tater28 said:


> Yeah st that kit is advertised as a 44.3 mm kit



yes, and closed quad port - likely a replica of the 50cc 346xp top end (as anything advertised as a 346xp top end should be), but I have no idea about the quality. 

Yes, it is beerday today! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 17, 2013)

watsonr said:


> And the 44mm kit is probably 49cc. Your right Brad, its not a true 50cc kit and its not advertised as one either.



I'm not worried about the 1cc. I'm just trying to clear up if any of your cylinders are actually for a NE346. If so, it'd be nice to be able to source them from a AS sponsor, rather than off Ebay.


----------



## watsonr (Jan 17, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I'm not worried about the 1cc. I'm just trying to clear up if any of your cylinders are actually for a NE346. If so, it'd be nice to be able to source them from a AS sponsor, rather than off Ebay.



Thanks, I appreciate that, however... I believe nobody has a true 50cc closed port replacement kit except that one. The kits by the other sponsors are exactly the same kit. The 353 kit is closed port and 45mm, may or may not perform the same, I don't know.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 17, 2013)

watsonr said:


> And the 44mm kit is probably 49cc. Your right Brad, its not a true 50cc kit and its not advertised as one either.



49.4cc, just like the original 350 top end (that it is patterned after).

Marketing that as a 346xp top-end (like your earlier post indicated) will backfire at some point, as it simply isn't.


----------



## DSS (Jan 17, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I have an ample supply of bacon, don't worry about that! :msp_biggrin:
> 
> ...beef is another story at the moment....



You should eat more chicken. Its very soothing. Chicken wings and beer.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 17, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I'm not worried about the 1cc. I'm just trying to clear up if any of your cylinders are actually for a NE346. If so, it'd be nice to be able to source them from a AS sponsor, rather than off Ebay.



*NOT* - it is a 44mm (49.4cc) 350/351 non-epa top end (that was on just very early US 350s, but most that was sold else-where to the end of the model). It has nothing to do with the 346xp, except that it will fit on them.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 17, 2013)

DSS said:


> You should eat more chicken. Its very soothing. Chicken wings and beer.



Birds have two legs, just like people - I stopped killing birds 3 decades ago, and I don't like to eat them...


----------



## Festus (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm just wondering why, if the 346xp is so good (and I am sure it is), why is it so hard, maybe impossible, and confusing, to get a quality aftermarket P&C. I would think those companies would be falling over each other to get them on the market. I wouldn't mind upgrading my 2152 someday.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 17, 2013)

Festus said:


> I'm just wondering why, if the 346xp is so good (and I am sure it is), why is it so hard, maybe impossible, and confusing, to get a quality aftermarket P&C. I would think those companies would be falling over each other to get them on the market. I wouldn't mind upgrading my 2152 someday.



They are around, it is just that not everything that may look like one in the ad is the real thing - anyway, the best option really is to get a OEM 44.3mm top end. :msp_wink:

There often are a big difference between what *will fit *a 346xp, and what actually* is *a 346xp top end.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 17, 2013)

Festus said:


> I'm just wondering why,* if the 346xp is so good *(and I am sure it is), why is it so hard, maybe impossible, and confusing, to get a quality aftermarket P&C. I would think those companies would be falling over each other to get them on the market. I wouldn't mind upgrading my 2152 someday.



Not a big market for 346 after market top-ends, because they are so good.  If you want to upgrade your 2152, just go OEM for around $200.


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 18, 2013)

"I sell the OEM 2153/346 top end for $200. And for whatever reason, the OE 346 top end is cheaper still. I sell them for just $150. No need to mess with aftermarket stuff."---spike60

From spike60's post on 12/7/12

"the OE 346 top end is cheaper still. I sell them for just $150."---spike60


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 18, 2013)

Festus said:


> I'm just wondering why, if the 346xp is so good (and I am sure it is), why is it so hard, maybe impossible, and confusing, to get a quality aftermarket P&C. I would think those companies would be falling over each other to get them on the market. I wouldn't mind upgrading my 2152 someday.



If you really want to upgrade, Buy Original Equipment, in this case.

For what it's worth, I like my 2152, just he way it is.


----------



## ncfarmboy (Jan 19, 2013)

redunshee said:


> Saw his Ebay listing. Price is fair. You might ask who makes the kit. I've also heard good things about KAFAR. MIght want to do a search here as I recall his name coming up .



I've been doing business with them for years (Kafar). Lucas sold out new owner is Janie. I like their 346XP kit. Did a WP on one for a Pro carver 2 years ago haven't heard from him since. Actually I did and had to do another P&C for that saw. *DO NOT!!!!!! *use the supplied circlips in these kits use OEM. Price is competitive. 
Shep


----------



## kmcinms (Feb 21, 2013)

ncfarmboy said:


> I've been doing business with them for years (Kafar). Lucas sold out new owner is Janie. I like their 346XP kit. Did a WP on one for a Pro carver 2 years ago haven't heard from him since. Actually I did and had to do another P&C for that saw. *DO NOT!!!!!! *use the supplied circlips in these kits use OEM. Price is competitive.
> Shep



Whatcha talking bout Willis? This post is cornfusing me.
you like the 346xp kit from Kafar. You did a WP for a Pro carver 2 years ago and hven't heard from him since. Then, you actually did and had to do another top end kit for "that" saw. :msp_unsure:

Did you do the WP on the Kafar 346xp kit for the Pro carver? Did the Kafar 346xp kit that you did the WP on for the Pro carver shuck a circlip? 

What OEM circlip fits the Kafar 346XP kit? And what ring did you use? 
You confused yet? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ncfarmboy (Feb 21, 2013)

kmcinms said:


> Whatcha talking bout Willis? This post is cornfusing me.
> you like the 346xp kit from Kafar. You did a WP for a Pro carver 2 years ago and hven't heard from him since. Then, you actually did and had to do another top end kit for "that" saw. :msp_unsure:
> 
> Did you do the WP on the Kafar 346xp kit for the Pro carver? Did the Kafar 346xp kit that you did the WP on for the Pro carver shuck a circlip?
> ...



Yes it was a Kafar kit for the "Pro" carver. 
The circlip broke half is still in the piston the other half is embedded in the side of the piston.
Yes I did another top end for that saw no charge paid for return ship back to him.
OEM circlip is what i used on the replaced P&C.
Used the ring that came with it. 
The replacement top end has been in service for 2 years. I assume it has held up as I have not heard from him.
Yep! totally confused.
hope I answered to unconfuse you HaHa!
Shep


----------



## kmcinms (Feb 21, 2013)

ncfarmboy said:


> Yes it was a Kafar kit for the "Pro" carver.
> The circlip broke half is still in the piston the other half is embedded in the side of the piston.
> Yes I did another top end for that saw no charge paid for return ship back to him.
> OEM circlip is what i used on the replaced P&C.
> ...



Yep. Clear as mud now, thanks. :hmm3grin2orange:
That's about what I thought I was reading, it sounded like you had inverted the sequence of events in your original post, thanks for the rest of the story. 

One thing you didn't answer is which OEM circlip you used? *Did you use the Husky 346xp piston circlips? *On some of the Stihl AM piston kits you need to fit the correct dia. circlip for that particular AM piston. That doesn't always mean to use the exact OEM circlip for the model saw that you're building. I just want to clarify if this can be the same case with some aftermarket Husky piston kits. Make sense, or just more corfusion? :msp_razz:
Thanks for the info.


----------



## samhop (Apr 9, 2013)

Spectraman said:


> This is the kit that Kxxxr on eBay sells really is a nice kit.




Im looking for replacment c&p on 346xp i was thinking of using this cylinder and getting a meteor piston.

any one have experince with this kit, piston finish looks iffy, 

but what do i know

thanks sam


----------



## Spectraman (Apr 9, 2013)

samhop said:


> Im looking for replacment c&p on 346xp i was thinking of using this cylinder and getting a meteor piston.
> 
> any one have experince with this kit, piston finish looks iffy,
> 
> ...



I have ran this kit for awhile now it's a very nice kit. The piston looks bad in the photo but it is just fine just has some kind of coating on it.


----------



## samhop (Apr 9, 2013)

thanks for the ripply Spectraman

you running it on your 350 or a 346xp - stock or did you modify it at all.
Sounds like you were happy with the quality, ports looked right and all? 

i emailed them asking about cyl lining, and got a fast ripply "crome plated"

thanks sam


----------



## Spectraman (Apr 10, 2013)

samhop said:


> thanks for the ripply Spectraman
> 
> you running it on your 350 or a 346xp - stock or did you modify it at all.
> Sounds like you were happy with the quality, ports looked right and all?
> ...



Yes it's on my 350 it's ported and polished squish set at .020 muffler mod and modded carb.
View attachment 289615

View attachment 289616

View attachment 289617


----------



## b fish (Jul 24, 2015)

dl5205 said:


> "I sell the OEM 2153/346 top end for $200. And for whatever reason, the OE 346 top end is cheaper still. I sell them for just $150. No need to mess with aftermarket stuff."---spike60
> 
> From spike60's post on 12/7/12
> 
> "the OE 346 top end is cheaper still. I sell them for just $150."---spike60


I need a top end for a scored up 346xp can you get a hold of me please? Not very experienced with this site yet! Let me know !!


----------



## sunfish (Jul 24, 2015)

b fish said:


> I need a top end for a scored up 346xp can you get a hold of me please? Not very experienced with this site yet! Let me know !!


Contact spike60, he is the one who has oem 346 top ends for $200.

Husqvarna Jonsered

Ashokan Turf and Timber

845-657-6395
25 years EXP
Over 100 saws in stock including most "G" models


----------



## almondgt (Sep 23, 2019)

I have installed a new oem husqvarna 44mm 350 flat top piston/cylinder on my 346xp oe. Just wondering if there are any modifications I should have done to the cylinder? The pulse hole on the old 346xp cylinder is not exactly the same as the 350 cylinder I installed. Otherwise everything bolted right up.


----------



## cuinrearview (Sep 23, 2019)

almondgt said:


> I have installed a new oem husqvarna 44mm 350 flat top piston/cylinder on my 346xp oe. Just wondering if there are any modifications I should have done to the cylinder? The pulse hole on the old 346xp cylinder is not exactly the same as the 350 cylinder I installed. Otherwise everything bolted right up.


It's pretty much a bolt on. That's a pretty big step backwards in performance. What's the original 42mm jug look like?


----------



## almondgt (Sep 23, 2019)

The 346xp cylinder Exhaust port took a thrashing. I cleaned it up but would probably need at least a B piston and then not even sure the fit would be right without the piston in hand to check. I had the 350 top end laying around for years so I thought I would use it and experiment. I have a 346xp oe already and use it alot and a Husky 353 so doesn't matter what performance comes out of this one. Thank you for responding cuinrearview.........


----------



## dtaylor04 (Nov 26, 2019)

Brand new here, found the site and this thread while trying to figure out how to fix my 346xp. The piston and cylinder took a beating and I get practically no compression. The existing cylinder is a Mahle 42ZN15 W1 and I can't really seem to find anything for that. Looking it up on the Husky parts diagram shows the complete P&C # as 503 86 98-71. That returns all sorts of options for 350 and big bore and all listed as 45mm and they all seem to have a decompression valve, which my current one does not. I'm confused as to what I can use and what's a good option, any help is greatly appreciated. Let me know if I need to provide any additional information.


----------



## almondgt (Nov 26, 2019)

What does the other side of the piston look like, cylinder likewise? You may be able to clean up the cylinder and put in a new piston and go to town..............


----------



## shadco (Nov 26, 2019)

Hue can get a new NE OEM cylinder and piston from hlsupply for a decent price.

.


----------



## Huskitoter (Nov 26, 2019)

How to clean up the cyl.... Although he has a rotary tool, others have used drills or buffed it out by hand and a lot of elbow grease.

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/how-to-remove-aluminum-transfer-without-acid.248325/

That's the 42mm OE cyl. Many people use the Meteor brand piston if the cyl cleans up. Have you determined what caused it?


----------



## sunfish (Nov 26, 2019)

dtaylor04 said:


> Brand new here, found the site and this thread while trying to figure out how to fix my 346xp. The piston and cylinder took a beating and I get practically no compression. The existing cylinder is a Mahle 42ZN15 W1 and I can't really seem to find anything for that. Looking it up on the Husky parts diagram shows the complete P&C # as 503 86 98-71. That returns all sorts of options for 350 and big bore and all listed as 45mm and they all seem to have a decompression valve, which my current one does not. I'm confused as to what I can use and what's a good option, any help is greatly appreciated. Let me know if I need to provide any additional information.
> 
> View attachment 775939
> View attachment 775940
> ...


If the cylinder will clean up, just put a new meteor piston in. Or get a new oem P&C for it. Well worth fixing.


----------



## grizz55chev (Nov 26, 2019)

dtaylor04 said:


> Brand new here, found the site and this thread while trying to figure out how to fix my 346xp. The piston and cylinder took a beating and I get practically no compression. The existing cylinder is a Mahle 42ZN15 W1 and I can't really seem to find anything for that. Looking it up on the Husky parts diagram shows the complete P&C # as 503 86 98-71. That returns all sorts of options for 350 and big bore and all listed as 45mm and they all seem to have a decompression valve, which my current one does not. I'm confused as to what I can use and what's a good option, any help is greatly appreciated. Let me know if I need to provide any additional information.
> 
> View attachment 775939
> View attachment 775940
> ...


I’ve cleaned up lots worse than that, pop a new metal clamp on the intake, Meteor piston, new fuel line, cut wood. Be sure to take it down to the bearings and reseal the lower end, best firewood saw out there, and I’m a Stihl guy.


----------

